# Bent pectoral fin...?



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

I wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the "care" section. I got Morpheus a little over two weeks ago and aside from what looks like a sign of overfeeding (fat little fishy belly) he seems fine. Then I noticed that one of his pectoral fins (the long dangly ones. hope that's the right term!) was bent near the tip. I thought it would fix if he flared out, but so far it's remained the same.
Could it be, maybe, a birth defect or something like that? Is there a way to "fix" such a fin? Like I said, he seems perfectly fine otherwise. Hmm...


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Two of mine have had bent pectorals since I got them. I chalked it up to bad water quality from the breeder or pet store. I hope that's all it is.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Not sure about the bend, but the longer fins are actually his ventrals 
The pectorals are those delicate little webbed ones on either side of their body.
I'm actually glad you meant ventrals and not pectorals because I don't think a bent pectoral is even possible, lol.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

yeah i got worried when i thought pectoral too- pectorals are the fins that they swim with ^-^ (dont worry about not knowing the names- had Swish a month before i figured out the fin names!)

i feel like all fishes ventrals are a little bit different. Reuban's are smooth and straight, where Swish's look like he has some crowntail in him.


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ventral, gotcha! Thanks, haha. :-D
He acts a little quirky but I think that has more to do with personality than any fin issues.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol my fish are the same way! Swish is a big ham. Reuban hides a lot.


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

My little orange guy has a bend and a small tear...he lived in a cup for at least six weeks that I know of before I broke down and took him home. It hasn't gotten any worse and I'm treating him for his damaged fin. As long as he seems happy, I can live with his 'imperfections.' :mrgreen:


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

my DT's ventral cross over each other from the curved fins and the fact they're so long.


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

It could be worse. A little bending is nothing compared to, like, fin rot or Ick


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, P.W.'s ventrals have always been ripped, >____> It drives me nuts, but he seems happy.


----------

